# vets in Le Harve



## 96184 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi everyone
Can anyone recommend a vet in Le Hareve for jabs before returning to UK with dogs
Cheers
Tom


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

unstuck said:


> Hi everyone
> Can anyone recommend a vet in Le Hareve for jabs before returning to UK with dogs


If you mean Le Havre, then Google is your friend.....

http://tinyurl.com/3a5jds

Dougie.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Unstuck

If you are returning from Spain you may wont to think about calling into a vet further south, say a days drive south, that way you wont have to wait 24hrs at Le hareve.

Roy


----------



## 96184 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks guys
sorry about the spelling
cheers


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

unstuck said:


> Thanks guys sorry about the spelling


It wasn't a dig - just making sure we were on the same wavelength. 

Dougie.


----------

